# two quick questions re: 3wood and/Hybrid- help please!



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

hi - I have only a driver (BB titanium) and a set of Pings eye 2's witha 3 iron (which i can hit- most of the time) - would it be better for me to by a 3 wood or a hybrid?? is there a major difference??/ and also which Hybrid equals a 3 iron or equals a 3 wood?? i don't understand how they are numbered! 
thanks 
Sw


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well I am newer to golf but I would tell you to go with the hybrid. I got one and used it yesterday and I loved it. I would suggest looking at this website, it explains the differences between them. Info on Hybrid Golf Clubs: Hybrid Irons and Hybrid Woods, and how they work


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

You definitely need a three wood and a five wood, and a hybrid to replace that three iron.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Sandwedge said:


> hi - I have only a driver (BB titanium) and a set of Pings eye 2's witha 3 iron (which i can hit- most of the time) - would it be better for me to by a 3 wood or a hybrid?? is there a major difference??/ and also which Hybrid equals a 3 iron or equals a 3 wood?? i don't understand how they are numbered!
> thanks
> Sw


Hey SW,

I am not really an expert but here is what I understand.

For example, you have a 15degree 3 wood, and an 18 degree 5 wood.

Now for example, your planning to buy a hybrid club, you have to buy a club that is at least 4 degrees apart from the clubs you have in your bag.

So you ignore buying the 2H 18 degree hybrid, and instead buy the 21 degree and 24degree hybrid. In Callaway, this will be the 3H and 4H.

Now if you have 3 & 4 Long irons, you can leave these long irons and replaced this two hybrids in your bag.

I find the hybrids to be very forgiving, they are shorter than your metal woods, but they are easier to hit.

And definitely will make your ball fly farther than your long irons. Unless you are a Pro like Tiger Wood.

I always used my 3H for 200yard plus distance, and can sometimes be used as a putter hehe


----------



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

*hybrid confusion?*

hmm _ I bought the Taylor Made 3 hybrid which is 19 degrees - so what does that equal?? a 2 or 3 iron or a 5 wood??


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

About 5 wood I think..


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

Go to see your local pro or a golf shop and try each one out to see what suits you best


----------

